# Hubble 3D a must see!!!!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...AVjF_7ensg

Manfred


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Extraordinarily cool! And extraordinarily humbling.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Space....the final frontier!


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

The Bible says that the heaven's declare the Glory of God! This proves it. 
Ron


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

AMEN!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As someone once said, if there is NO other intelligent life out there, it's an incredible waste of space.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Dwight.. That would be Jodi Foster from the motion picture "Contact".


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight.. That would be Jodi Foster from the motion picture "Contact".Okay, I got curious and looked it up.







Foster was quoting/paraphrasing Carl Sagan, who in turn was paraphrasing someone else.


* "If we are alone in the Universe, it sure seems like an awful waste of space."
* This is a paraphrase of Sagan quoting Thomas Carlyle: "A sad spectacle. If they be inhabited, what a scope for misery and folly. If they be not inhabited, what a waste of space."
* Sagan delivered this quote during the symposium on "Life Beyond Earth and the Mind of Man", held at Boston University (20 November 1972), published in "Life Beyond Earth and
the Mind of Man" (1973) edited by Richard Berendzen


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"As someone once said, if there is NO other intelligent life out there, it's an incredible waste of space."
Oh well! I thought I would be an astronaut because all my teachers agreed that I took up space in high school!









Best & happy to be a hogger anyway,
David Meashey


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok Dwight... I stand corrected... LOL ...................................Bookworms ! 

Perry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bookworms ! Nah... Google. hehehe


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 29 Feb 2012 08:56 AM 
Bookworms ! Nah... Google. hehehe 

Googleworms?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy* is a wholly remarkable book. It has been compiled and recompiled many times over many years and under many different editorships. It contains contributions from countless numbers of travelers and researchers. 

The introduction begins like this: 

Space is *Big*. _Really_*BIG*. You just won't believe how vastly hugely mind-boggling Big it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist, but that's just peanuts to space. Listen! … and so on. 

After awhile the style settles down a bit and it begins to tell you things you really need to know, like the fact that the fabulously beautiful planet Bethselamin is now so worried about the cumulative erosion by ten billion visiting tourists a year that any net imbalance between the amount you eat and the amount you excrete while on the planet is surgically removed from your body weight when you leave: so every time you go to the lavatory there it is _vitally important to get a receipt._ 

To be fair though, when confronted by the sheer enormity of the distances between the stars, better minds than the one responsible for the Guide's introduction have faltered. Some invite you to consider for a moment a peanut in Reading and a small walnut in Johannesburg, and other such dizzying concepts. 

The simple truth is that interstellar distances will not fit into the human imagination.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

And the only thing it says in its entry about Earth:

"Harmless"

I trust the "Guide" as much as I trust "Wikipedia"!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And the only thing it says in its entry about Earth: "Harmless" 
"It is no concern of ours how you run your own planet, but if you threaten to extend your violence, this Earth of yours will be reduced to a burned-out cinder." 
Klaatu - "The Day the Earth Stood Still"


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The latest edition was updated, Mostly Harmless 

*...I trust the "Guide" as much as I trust "Wikipedia"!....*


...although it has many omissions, contains much that is apocryphal - or at least wildly inaccurate - it scores over the older, more pedestrian work in two important ways: first, it is slightly cheaper, and second, it has the words ‘Don’t Panic’ inscribed in large, friendly letters on the cover.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Klaatu barada nikto


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 29 Feb 2012 04:41 PM 
Klaatu barada nikto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VtcOCHePB4


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

No no no... that was terrible...

try this one... the original!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Or this one...



The original Phaser - although instead of full disintegration, it merely turns tanks and such into puddles of slag.









You know, I don't know why Hollywood tries to remake such classics. War of the Worlds was remade and the new one totally sucked. Same with The Day the Earth Stood Still imho. Same with Te Time Machine which has been remade several times, with none of the remakes coming even close to the original. Get a clue Hollywood (wishful thinking).


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 29 Feb 2012 09:30 PM You know, I don't know why Hollywood tries to remake such classics. War of the Worlds was remade and the new one totally sucked. Same with The Day the Earth Stood Still imho. Same with Te Time Machine which has been remade several times, with none of the remakes coming even close to the original. Get a clue Hollywood (wishful thinking).

It's not just Sci-Fi classics. Look at the Lord of the Rings trilogy, or the latest tripe labelled as Sherlock Holmes. Hollywood has no respect for the original story in any form. As long as they think they can sell it, they'll mangle it to make it sell. And you cannot really blame them, since so many people are obviously willing to forgive the insult and pay to see the movies. How many of us refused to pay for such swill? If you paid to see it, then you are complicit in its production.

I remember as a child, seeing the advertisements for the then-new production of "A Midsummer Night's Dream," in which the announcer (in proper movie advertising style) said "From the greatest storyteller of all time.." and I had to wonder, if Shakespeare was the greatest storyteller of all time, why would they want to re-write the story?


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm too lazy this morning to look up the quote on google or elsewhere, but my poor ancient memory seems to believe that a Mr. Haldane said something like: The universe is not only stranger than we imagine, it is stranger than we CAN imagine.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, I thought Peter Jacksons LOTR was in a word SPECTACULAR, especially if you have the extended editions. I've read LOTR and the Hobbit and the Silmarillion and yes, they did make changes, but the NOTHING I've seen before has come close to capturing the essence of Tolkiens novels. 

But I do agree most remakes of classics are DREADFULL, there have been very very few remakes that are better than the originals, I'm struggling to remember any, the ONLY good remake I can think of is Thomas Crown Affair, but in general the remakes STINK, Lost in Space should have been lost in a film vault, The Day the Earth Stood Still redo was IMHO the VERY worst movie of the year and makers should have been executed, crushed under their own hubris. The Time Machine was barely passable on its own grounds, but still way inferior to the George Pal version. and speaking of Pal, Spielburgs War of the Worlds was so-so except for the premise given at the beginning of the aliens arrival which was soooo far removed from any logic as to make the rest of the movie unwatchable, which it wasnt for many other various reasons. Every attempted retelling of 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea sank when compared to the Disney version. I think the best protection many of these classics have now is that most are dated to the point that no young producer thinks then relevant to their target audience and if they did they would remake them so laughably bad as to not be any threat to the original movies luster, IOWs the recent Verne redos Journey to the Center of the Earth and Journey2 the Mysterious Island. I love Vernes and Wells works and would love to see faithfull period movies made of some of my favorite like Robuer the Conqueror, or a period telling of War of the Worlds. 

Why hasnt anyone made more of Robert Heinlien's wonderful stories? I would love to see something like Have Spacesuit Will Travel, Rocketship Galileo or Farmer in the Sky (yes I did like Troopers, even with the loss of the mobile suits)

HaBi Farm, from the Guide: 
There is a theory which states that if ever anybody discovers exactly what the Universe is for and why it is here, it will instantly disappear and be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable. 

There is another theory which states that this has already happened.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to see A.C. Clark's "Childhood's End" myself... IF it were well done. One of the best SciFi books I've ever read with a unique perspective on the ultimate destiny of our species. 

BTW Vic, I agree - I thought LOTR was fabulous for the most part, and I'm a huge fan of the books! About the only thing I absolutely didn't approve of was the feminizing (imho) of Aragorn's character with the adding of all the self-doubt and "sensitivity." The rest of the changes I saw as probably necessary for adaptation to the screen and time constraints. Even in the extended versions (which are even better) there's still loads of stuff omitted. After The Hobbit, it would be wonderful to see The Silmarillion done in multiple parts.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwigth the only character I missed from the books was Tom Bombadil. I would have liked to have seen that included, but they at least gave almost all of his best bits of those chapters to other characters like Treebeard or Frodos dream of "a far green country under a swift sunrise" becoming Gandalf's during the defence of Minas Tirith. 

The Hobbit will be in two parts so it should have almost every character and event in them. I suspect part 1 will end at the arrival of the Lonely Mountain


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Even in the extended versions (which are even better) there's still loads of stuff omitted." 

Amen Dwight; 

I especially wished they had included the Scouring of the Shire instead of having the four hobbits ride peacefully back to Bag's End. (Of course they could not have killed Saruman off so soon that way.) The Scouring allowed Merry and Pippin to become leaders rather than the comic relief. After knocking around with the armies of Rohan and Gondor, neither Merry nor Pippin would allow a bunch of rabble to cow them again. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I missed Bombadil too, and the chapters of stuff that happened from the time they left the Shire until reaching Bree. Lots of the history of Aragorn's direct ancestors from the Northern Kingdom was reflected in those parts. However, I understand that it could be/had to be eliminated due to time constraints and as something not absolutely essential to the overall story. 

They made other changes too, like eliminating Glorfindal and giving his part to Arwen - probably to pump up Liv Tyler's role which would have been minimal otherwise. Bot overall, I still think they did an outstanding job! Can't wait to see The Hobbit (and then maybe The Silmarillion?).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wondered why HE made it all so big.

I finally realize, because HE's so big!

"And He just spoke. He didn't even use His hands." -- a certain 5-year-old in his desk at Kindergarten.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

